# Update on Emmy's new life



## Gini (Oct 22, 2008)

Emmy went on her first nursing home visit. I wish I had known which one as it is only about 8 miles from here.

She walked in very timidly due to the floors. When she got the hang of it she took the lead in her mouth and it was like she was leading Nancie. There were about 25-30 wheelchairs around the lounge and Emmy was a hit. Again, very timidly as she wasn't sure of what to do and what was expected of her.

Got the hang of that real quick when the apples and small carrots came out. Nancie say's it looked like she had been turned loose in a candy store. Wide eyed and looking around trying to figure which to take first. The treat or the fingers. A few fingers went into the mouth until they realized she was a baby and didn't know better. Boy did Emmy get the hang of it. There were pleanty of hugs and laying her head in laps, kisses on her nose Emmy loved it all!!! Nancie said when they were walking out wheelchairs followed to the trailer. I can only imagine a parking lot full of wheelchairs. It was the great nursing home break out!!! I can just picture Emmy in the lead going down a busy street with a bunch of wheel chairs following!! What was really neat the farrier met them there and these people in wheel chairs had a lesson in trimming hoofs. Something I'm sure they can always use on the horses they keep in the bathrooms.

Nancie say's Emmy was really good for the farrier which is always a plus......

Ah another day in Emmy's new life.....

Boy how I miss this little girl!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh Gini, you must be on cloud nine when you hear how well she's doing. With all you did to help her start her new life over Im not surprised. She's such a little fighter. I didnt realize she found a home so close to you...how wonderful for you both. Keep us posted on more of Emmy life encounters.






Heidi


----------

